# Teck/sloan



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

This may be a silly question, iv always just used the same brand parts to fix that brand...
But all i can find in my parts warehouse is 1 teck vaccume breaker ( master plumber 904 )
And this whole building has sloan sensor flushometers. My question being is a teck vaccume breaker interchangable with sloan.
I have yet to see a delta flush valve here nothing but sloan.


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

Well if the vaccum breaker is leaking remove it from the sloan valve and see if they match up size wise.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

DogGod said:


> Well if the vaccum breaker is leaking remove it from the sloan valve and see if they match up size wise.


Nothings leaking, just the typical warn out noises they make, was going to flip out the diaphram and vaccume breaker tomorow night.
Went to the parts crib to see what they stock, ( im new here ) just thought it was weird only seeing teck VB's
Anything i take out of this room has to be swiped an logged so its not like i can just "try this" this place isnt a typical plumbing enviroment.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> ......... My question being is a teck vaccume breaker interchangable with sloan.
> ..........


Generally those oddball brands are just sloan copies and will work with Sloan valves. You could always call Delta and ask.

If the picture below is what you have than I would say yes, it looks like an exact copy of a Sloan vacuum breaker.


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

If the unit is making a whining noise when coming to a stop the diaphragm needs replacing. Typically the vacuum breaker should be changed at the same time. I would be willing to bet the diaphragm is brand specific. 

Take it apart. Measure and take pictures. Put the diaphragm under running water and clean it and reinstall if you dont have proper parts.. 

Or just order the correct parts.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

It will work


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

DogGod said:


> If the unit is making a whining noise when coming to a stop the diaphragm needs replacing. Typically the vacuum breaker should be changed at the same time. I would be willing to bet the diaphragm is brand specific.
> 
> Take it apart. Measure and take pictures. Put the diaphragm under running water and clean it and reinstall if you dont have proper parts..
> 
> Or just order the correct parts.


Oh theres plenty of diaphrams...their the crappy plastic sloan ones lol. But yes that was my plan. Change the V.B at the same time...i always just rebuild the whole thing so im not getting call backs.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> Oh theres plenty of diaphrams...their the crappy plastic sloan ones lol. But yes that was my plan. Change the V.B at the same time...i always just rebuild the whole thing so im not getting call backs.


In your new job some call backs can keep you busy during your daily struggle for something to do.

My wife worked for the state a couple of times. 20 minutes of work in a 40 hour week.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Teck and sloan vaccum breakers are interchangeable.. also Zurn and sloan have interchangeable parts.. a teck diaphragm is not interchangeable with sloan or zurn... I prefer zurn parts over sloan seem to last longer


----------

